# Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Clippers (March 2nd)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (38-17) vs Los Angeles Clippers (25-32)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>

*Season Series*
Mavericks 99 Clippers 77 
Mavericks 87 Clippers 97 
1-1


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Mavs need to win as a morale booster, especially since Al will be back and Stack will be a game time decision. Mavs need to lift their performance from the NOH game as they were lucky in the end to win really. Mavs should be back to normal by wed and can see a good win with some actual D being played. Mavs win 98-91. The Clips just signed Kenny Anderson to cover for the Marco jaric injury as well just the other day.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Stack is expected to play! Our defense should be better than the last couple games now that Henderson is back! I say the mavs win 112-101!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

While I believe that the absence of Dampier is a bigger detriment to our defense than Henderson. I do think Hendu will help.

I believe that having Damp behind the perimeter defenders frees them up to play much tighter defense and ulitimately makes our entire team play better defense. If the offensive guy gets past our perimeter defender there is Damp there and by the way Dirk is also there. Henderson is a pretty good defender of his man but he is not going to shut down players who get past our perimeter defender.

Since Damp went out the opponents are shooting 45% and if you exclude the Utah game the opponents are shooting 49%. Of course Henderson has been out the last 3 games of that as well so maybe he does have more of an effect than I believe.

Anyway I am glad to get Hendu back and will be even happier when Dampier returns.

This is a road game so we should win.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This should be a nice game to watch. I hope we win and play better defense than we did in our last few games. Its just not there right now.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> Stack is expected to play! Our defense should be better than the last couple games now that Henderson is back! I say the mavs win 112-101!


Nellie is leaving the decision for Stack to play with him at game time, he really is expected to playin in the laker game however.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

aussiewill said:


> Nellie is leaving the decision for Stack to play with him at game time, he really is expected to playin in the laker game however.


Source?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers Game Thread :banana:


----------



## whitephenomenon (Feb 23, 2005)

*Thoughts On Today's Game Against Clippers*

With Dirk being hurt with a sore knee and hamstring I think Henderson and Van Horn will need to pick up the rebounding slack. Josh Howard and Michael Finley are going to step up this game, because against the Hornets they played horrible. Jason Terry also needs to become more aggressive because Darrell Armstrong should not be in there getting 24 minutes a game. Overall, if everyone plays good I think the Mavericks could win another road game.
Comments?


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

So, is Dirk playing this one or not ?

It will be tough without him, esspecially if the rest of the team performs like against Hornets.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Amir said:


> So, is Dirk playing this one or not ?
> 
> It will be tough without him, esspecially if the rest of the team performs like against Hornets.


 I definitely think he's playing.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I definitely think he's playing.



That`s good to hear actually, cause missing him, Stackhouse and Dampier would be just too much!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> Source?


The source was DallasNews, but since the other day the information has changed and he will likely play but not a certainty as yet, but will be there for the Laker game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If Stackhouse plays, I think we'll simply overwhelm them with offense. I think this game should be in hand regardless as long as we contain Elton Brand. If Dirk does play, he'll have it somewhat easy on the perimeter, with no men big enough to give him significant discomfort out there. I'm expecting a big game from Marquis Daniels, I think he will take a lot of the load and play big off the bench. I'm also hoping Jason Terry gets to the rack early and often against slow-footed Rick Brunson. Terry has been shying away a bit from one of his strengths, penetration. He should be able to use his crossover to his advantage plenty tonight. I don't think Dirk needs to have another 25-10 game, I think it'll be a good team effort with the brunt of the load on Daniels, Finley, and Dirk.

Getting Alan back is a plus too.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas wins without Dirk, if he doesn't play. I feel if he plays, it will be limited.

Dallas 98
LAC 93


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dallas: 109
LAC: 96


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Nelson is doing it again. Why has Harris only played four minutes?? Is he injured??


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This is the type of game on why the majority of Mavs fans are just frustrated with Nelson. This is embarassing. Armstrong in the game for crunch time in the four quarter over Terry??? Armstrong having 17 minutes to Terry 13 and Harris 4?? I know he has stepped up in the past week but this is rediculous.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Why cant we beat the Clippers?!!!
We need to be more aggresive and rebound better!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Getting outrebounded by 20 rebounds is not acceptable


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

There are alot of things that could go unacceptable in this game. It all comes back to Nelson. But that rebounding stat is just disturbing Theo. We are supposedly one of the best rebounding teams in the NBA yet for the past month in a half we have been outrebounded to the point that teams stick around to beat us or hang around us only to come up short. 

Now I wonder what will happen with the minutes. Devin has played a grand total of 11 minutes the past 2 games because he made a couple rookie mistakes. That is pathetic Nelson. You are treating this rookie like crap and wonders about his confidence and I can see it everytime he's on the bench.Armstrong had 4 points and 3 assists in 17 minutes. Thats too many minutes for him while Terry had 12 points with 10 assists in the same amount of minues but didn't get back into the game until it was basically decided.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Simply unbelivable.

How come we beat teams like Sonics, Suns, Heat etc etc and fail miserably with the likes of Clippers!

Our team is miles better than Clippers! :angel: 

But hey, we are the Mavericks!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

This game did suck, but it's not the end of the world. I will wait until Damp is back and we have EVERYONE healthy in order to judge this team... :king:


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Once again blame this game on Nellie and his lineup. Why in the hell is JET not playing the whole 4th quarter?!? He was making great passes and has shown to be a crunch time player. Instead Nellie goes with DA who should only be playing spot minutes. Also, KVH shouldn't EVER be playing more minutes than Quis! KVH missed two open three's in the 4th last night. What was that about he definantly makes this team better? Just another frustrating and another loss to a sub-par team.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Hold on before everyone overeacts to what was a terrible game.

I'm already hearing on Sports radio in Dallas how Keith Van Horn is to blame for this team playing poorly. Not that fact that Dampier is out. Or the fact that we always struggle in LA against the Clippers. Not the fact that Stackhouse is clearly not back to form yet. Not the fact that in 30 minutes Finley goes 2-9 with 1 rebound and 1 assist.

No Keith Van Horn is to blame because he fouled out in 22 minutes. He went 4-8 from the floor and had 5 rebounds and 3 steals but no he is the culprit.

I guess the loss just gives the anti-trade bunch some fuel for thier fire despite it flying in the face of logic. Every team is going to have to go through a period when new players are added to figure out everyones role. This team is no different. We still have not quite adjusted to the loss of Dampier. We are not playing great defense and we were not playing great defense before Van Horn got here.

I think the recent play is more an indication of how important Dampier is to the team than it is a statement about how adding Van Horn gives us too many options.

I certainly don't think that the recent struggles are Van Horn's fault. 

Unfortunately we are going to have to go through another round of figuring out the rotation once Damp gets back but hopefully that will be early enough to let us get into the rotation before the playoffs.

I just would not give too much importance to a bad game in a place that we normally stuggle especially against that team. I don't think we get beat by 20 rebounds if Dampier is in the lineup.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree completely that it is not KVH's fault. I wonder if the Mavs can just loose a game without it being anyone's fault. It is the season, sometimes you just lose games.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its not KVH's fault.We need to beat teams with less talent than us. We have all this talent and only one person can give us good production. We should have atleast 3 players with 15 points.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I just don't know how we did so good in the week before the allstar break without Damp :frenchy:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah Mavsman. The Dallas media always needs somebody to blame on the teams struggles. It's always that way. The same way with Walker. Some of that was deserved some of it wasn't. I wasn't blaming him though.

But what i do disagree was that Van Horn getting Howard's minutes. You have to stay with what works. I was very frustrated with last night lost because i've seen these type of losses before.

This game was a testament though on Damp. He is really missed and hopefully peole can shut up about his contribution. Stack will take a game or two to get his form back and so will Hendu. But Finley needs to have another sit down.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> LOS ANGELES – Those who wondered how – or if – Erick Dampier would help the Mavericks have their answer.
> 
> This team can win without Dampier. But when they lose, as they did against the Los Angeles Clippers to start this three-game road trip, you see just what they miss when he's not on the court.
> 
> ...


That should answer almost everythings why we lost to the Clips.

Plus, its not KVH fault why we're losing. And please, dont start the KVH is a cancer kinda thing thread.


----------

